
vinegar.vim – NerdTree replacement - shawndumas
https://github.com/tpope/vim-vinegar
======
ssriram
I love \- the '.' that prepopulates file name and places cursor before in :
command line

I like \- the '-' to go up \- the suffixes and wildignore

I don't like \- the fact that 's' does not vsplit but sorts \- the fact that
enter is == 'C' and I don't have 'o' to open a dir in place

I think I'll stick with NerdTree and see if i can bring in the vinegar '.' and
'-'

~~~
datashaman
Using ranger as a frontend for vim works really well for me.

~~~
97-109-107
I use ranger on a daily basis; can you elaborate more on how you connected the
two?

~~~
gokce
I got this in `/usr/local/share/doc/ranger/examples/vim_file_chooser.vim`.

    
    
        " Compatible with ranger 1.4.2 through 1.6.*
        "
        " Add ranger as a file chooser in vim
        "
        " If you add this function and the key binding to the .vimrc, ranger can be
        " started using the keybinding ",r".  Once you select a file by pressing
        " enter, ranger will quit again and vim will open the selected file.
    
        fun! RangerChooser()
            exec "silent !ranger --choosefile=/tmp/chosenfile " . expand("%:p:h")
            if filereadable('/tmp/chosenfile')
                exec 'edit ' . system('cat /tmp/chosenfile')
                call system('rm /tmp/chosenfile')
            endif
            redraw!
        endfun
        map ,r :call RangerChooser()<CR>

------
hjek
Really nice and quick. It gives more of a Acme feel to vim, but without having
to use the mouse. Will definitely start using it.

